# Sticky  Food allergies and reddish brown eye stains



## Jerseygirl

Our cockapoo Jersey has had a recent bout of this reddish brown stain, especially around the eyes and mouth, and the private areas! 
We had recently moved a few thousand km away to a new town. The water here is very hard and has a higher amount of iron and minerals. SO I thought that was the cause of this excessive red/brown eye goop, so we installed a filtered drinking water tap at our sink. After months of filtered water it didn't make a difference. Went to the vet, and we started giving her probiotics and vit c. She's been on a grain free diet most of her life. As a pup she had lamb and rice, then we went through a varied diet ( Turkey, Venison, Beef) until we settled on a Duck and potato for the longest time. 
We got a new dog almost two yrs ago, after she was off her puppy food I decided to give them both the same food, so we finally found something they both liked, Blue Buffalo Wilderness Chicken (high protein). At that time it was also when we moved here! Not really even thinking this was related to her reddish stains and eye goop! After going to a really good holistic pet food store, someone mentioned chicken as a possible allergy, then a light bulb went off!! Looking back at all the food I fed her, she never had chicken before except for a few treats here and there! Of course it was chicken!
So the last few weeks she has had Duck and Potato, and I got rid of all the canned food and treats with chicken in it! I've made my own "wet food" with ground beef and all is good now! The eyes stopped leaking and the staining is disappearing now. I can't believe it took me a year to figure this out! All this time I thought her other allergies from years ago was from grains or environmental triggers, but it was probably from chicken treats! 
I just wanted to tell you in case someone else is having this problem with excessive eye drain, reddish brown staining. Toilet/tummy problems, itchy skin that they chew and bite, sneezing, rashes etc...Apparently chicken is a very common allergy too!
Thanks for listening, and I hope you have a happy healthy dog!


----------



## dio.ren

Thanks so much very good information to share! Glad your poo is better and you have managed to solve the problem!


----------



## Cat 53

It's a minefield isn't it. Wonderful that you have found the cause and thank you for the pointer.


----------



## RuthMill

Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Jerseygirl

You're very welcome everyone! 
I forgot to mention my dog has light coloured fur, so the reddish brown colour was most noticeable. Everything on-line mentioned these symptoms as a yeast problem. No where did I read it could be from an allergy, even the vet was surprised! She did say that if she is allergic or has a food intolerance to the chicken it probably compromised her immune system making it easy for the red yeast to overdevelop.


----------



## wellerfeller

I have made this a sticky as I believe it could help people.


----------



## barkley

I had the same problem with chicken. I have been using it as topper for few months and noticed reddish brown stain and I got alarmed immediately. Lucky that her vet knew that chicken is a common allergy to dogs so I never fed her chicken and everything went smooth. Glad you shared this.


----------



## Laura H

Question about your diet, is it cooked ground beef you are using or raw diet?


----------



## joannleigh

Can puppies have duck? As I was given all chicken based stuff? And she has the rusty stuff by her eyes & privates. Thanks for info Jerseygirl...I am feeding her hills science diet chicken & Stella & chewys in chicken, beef & a chicken with Frits & vegies.....this is what the place I bought her from told me to feed her....So happy found a place I can go to ask questions. Thank you for this!&#55357;&#56833;&#55357;&#56476;


----------



## Laura H

Glad to hear you have succeeded. Question, when you were making these changes, did you gradually change the dog's food over several days or just cold turkey made the food change?

I have had such trouble with finding a food my male Buster will consistently eat. So I am reading everyone's journey to see what I can do. I am currently using Canidae Life Stages, and he is so picky that he turns up his nose at it now, and I am only half way through a 5 lb. bag. Ugh!


----------



## Tracylwalker

*Itchy*

Hi, my pooch is constantly chewing away at her paws , to the point she pants and makes a very large wet area . The vets have said this is common in cockerpoos , and has been tested to be allergic to potatoes, rice, and certain grasses , she has tablets daily and an injection each month . It doesn't seem to be solving the problem, as also dry food was mentioned , she is a very picky eater and I hear people say they make their own food , can any one give me some advice , she is nearly 2 .


----------



## Mojomax

*Chicken allergies*

Hi, Our Cockerpoo Oscar is 5 in December and for the first 3 year we struggled with his food and tried him with everything as he was so picky! We thought we were doing good giving him chicken and boiled rice but he was having the runs, chewing his paws (with fur going a rusty colour) he loved chicken, loved cheese, loved scrambled eggs, but they were all making him ill. After many vet visits we decided to put him on a food trial of meat he hadn’t had before for 3 months. We chose to give him Venison and sweet potato, so I made him meatballs with the two ingredients cooked them and they were delicious! (I had to taste them!! Lol) so for 3 month I religiously made these meatballs everyday and he woofed them up with no chewing of his paws, no diarrhoea, no sickness nothing and he stopped chewing. It was thought “grain” was causing his allergy and because chickens eat grain, anything with chicken in was a no no unless you knew for sure the chickens weren’t grain fed! I started him on a grain free kibble with a tablespoon of cooked venison, but it’s so expensive we changed to veal and he never looked back! Occasionally he chews his paws if someone has given him a treat without me being able to tell them, but I usually tell people he can’t have them unless they are grain free! He is very light coloured so the stains on his beard and paws are quite noticeable. Hope this helps and reassures like the OPs advice too.


----------



## HA Azi

Hello all, I found this old thread and my young cockapoo (3 years old) seems to be exhibiting the same issues described here. He occasionally throws up (typically clear white vomit and typically in the morning) and some times it's that yellow bile, but otherwise he is a happy and playful little dog. I think he does have sensitivities but any time he's been to the vet and does his bloodwork everything comes out fine! So, this will have to be trial and error, as most of you did.

The most trouble he ever had was when we switched him to salmon from chicken, and he started throwing up yellow bile almost every morning for about 3-4 days, until we stopped and switched him back to grain-free chicken/sweet potatoes. He now only occasionally has upset stomach or won't eat/drink, usually lasts for that one day then he's back to normal, which is why I am thinking it's allergies triggering him.

I read really good suggestions here, but I need help! I don't cook and work outside of the house frequently, so kibble/dry food is my constant go-to with occasional canned wet food. However, I want to put him on a stable diet that is NOT chicken/doesn't have common allergens to cockapoos. I read here veal or another type of meat. *Can you please specify the brand/type of dry food you have had success with* in resolving their itching/dry skin/spots/sensitive stomach issues common to this breed? Would really appreciate your suggestions so we can try to put him on a similar path and see if that resolves his issues. Thanks so much, as always!


----------

